

Terms Of Services should be illegal - lucb1e
https://plus.google.com/100221912051999668442/posts/WnupFe6Lpt8

======
charonn0
There was an article on HN a few weeks ago commenting on how "we can change
the terms at any time" is actually a bad thing to put into click/shrink wrap
agreements since the courts tend to be unimpressed by them.

